# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  أهم برامج الايفون بالصور

## salinas

[B] *السلام عليكم شلونكم اليوم حقدم لكم بعض البرامج الحلوة من السيديا مع الصور* *التطبيق :  
OverBoard* ** *السورس :  * *http://sinfuliphonerepo.com* *وظيفة البرنامج :  
امكانية عرض جميع الصفحات بشكل صغير لتسهيل البحث* *كما يقدم البرنامج حلاً رائعاً لمشكلة عدد الصفحات الأحد عشر في الآيفون* *حيث أصبح بإمكانك عمل صفحات لانهائية مع هذا البرنامج .. وليس مجرد 11 صفحة !!* *هل عرفت لماذا أحب الجلبريك ؟؟*   *التطبيق :  
Backgrounder* *السورس :   http://www.bigboss.com* *وظيفة البرنامج :  
امكانية المحافظة على التطبيق قيد التشغيل في الخلفية* *دون الإضطرار للخروج منه. لكي تتمكن من العودة إليه لاحقاً واستخدامه من جديد* *البرنامج متوافق مع الآيباد ايضاً .*  *التطبيق :  
ProSwitcher* ** *السورس :   http://www.bigboss.com* *وظيفة البرنامج :  
إمكانية التنقل عبر التطبيقات قيد التشغيل في الخلفية ..* *لذلك هذا التطبيق يتطلب تنصيب التطبيق السابق Backgrounder*  *إضافة إلى تطبيق  
Activator  * *الذي يمكنك من تعريف الاختصارات التي تودها لتشغيل هذه البرامج .* *البرنامج حتى هذه اللحظة غير متوافق مع الآيباد وهناك أنباء من المطور بأنه قريباً سيكون متوافق*  *ومع ذلك لاتقلق ، بإمكانك استخدام برنامج   Circuitous  
.. فهو يقدم نفس الوظيفة.*   *التطبيق :  
chronus* ** *السورس :  * *http://sinfuliphonerepo.com* *وظيفة التطبيق :  
إمكانية عمل نسخة احتياطية للبرامج التي تريدها واستعادتها بأي وقت .* *تطبيق رائع جداً .. واستفدت منه كثيراً ،،*   *التطبيق  
:  
iBlueNova* ** *السورس  
:  * *http://sinfuliphonerepo.com* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: إمكانية ارسال واستقبال الملفات والصور عبر البلوتوث* *مع أي جهاز يدعم البلوتوث ..* *حقيقة لاأعلم لماذا أبل فرضت القيود غير المبررة على البلوتوث وجعلته يتعامل مع أجهزة الآيفون فقط !!* *ولكن مع الجلبريك ومع هذا البرنامج !! سيكون بإمكانك التعامل مع جميع الأجهزة* *بدون استثناء !!*   *التطبيق  
:  
infinidock* ** *السورس  
:  * *http://sinfuliphonerepo.com* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: إمكانية إضافة ايقونات بأي عدد في الشريط الأسفل بالجهاز .* *ميزة رائعة جدا أليس كذلك ؟*     *التطبيق  
:  
LockDown* ** *السورس  
:  * *http://www.bigboss.com* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: وضع كلمة مرور على البرامج في الجهاز مثل  الرسائل*  *او جهات الإتصال او أي برنامج !!  * *لإبعاد عيون المتطفلين عنها .*   *التطبيق  
:  
MyWi* ** *السورس  
:  * *http://www.xsellize.com* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: يقوم بتحويل جهازك الآيفون إلى نقطة وصول لاسلكية*  *وبإمكانك تمرير الانترنت إلى أجهزة أخرى باستخدام الواي فاي*   *التطبيق  
:  
WinterBoard* ** *وظيفة البرنامج  
: امكانية إضافة ثيمات للجهاز وتغيير مظهره ..* *في السيديا عشرات المئات من الثيمات .. بإمكانك تحميلها واستخدام هذا البرنامج لتفعيلها .*   *التطبيق  
:  
ABGrouper* **  *السورس  
:  * *http://BigBoos.com* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: برنامج يجعل جهازك قادراً على عمل مجموعات لجهات الإتصال* *وإدارتها وحذفها والتعديل عليها ..* *تخيل أن جوال بحجم الآيفون لايوجد به امكانية عمل المجموعات بدون الجلبريك !!* *عجيب أمرك ياأبل !!*   *التطبيق :  
AppSync for OS 3.1* *السورس  
:  * *http://Hackulo.us* *وظيفة التطبيق :  
تصحيح مشكلة تزامن برامج السيديا او المكركة مع الآيتوينز* *للآيباد التطبيق هو AppSync for OS 3.2*  *التطبيق الثاني:  
afc2add* *السورس  
:  * *http://ModMyi.com* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: تصحيح مشكلة الإتصال ببرامج التصفح عبر مدخل اليو إس بي* *حيث أنك بدون الجلبريك لايمكنك تصفح ملفات الجهاز عبر برامج التصفح الخاصة بالآيفون* *أنا شخصياً ، يهمني هذا كثيراً .. فقد تحررت من قيود الآيتيونز الحقير*   *التطبيق  
:  
SBSettings* ** *السورس  
:  * *http://BigBoos.com* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: من أروع البرامج في الجلبريك ..* *برنامج يقدم مجموعة من الخدمات السريعة بمجرد اللمس بشكل أفقي بالشريط الأعلى* *حينها ستكون قادراً على تشغيل الثري جي 3G او اغلاقها.. او تشغيل البلوتوث و اغلاقه* *وتشغيل الواي فاي واغلاقه والتحكم بمستوى اضاءة الشاشة …* *وإدارة البرامج التي تعمل في الخلفية وامكانية اغلاق الجهاز او تحديثه وغيره الكثير* *فقط بحركة بسيطة !! وفي أي موقع وفي أي ظرف ..* *حقيقة لاغنى لك عنه ، فهو مفيد جداً ويجعل آيفونك صديقاً لك .. وسهل التعامل* *نتمنى من أبل إضافة مثل هذه الخدمات في نظامها الجديد بدل التعقيد الذي لاداعي له .* *نعم ،  
البرنامج متوافق مع الآيباد  
ويعمل بشكل رائع جداً .*   *التطبيق  
:  
iPhoneDelivery* ** *السورس  
:  * *http://cydia.xsellize.com* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: إظهار علامة (صح) في بداية الرسالة في حال وصولها للمرسل إليه* *وهي رمز لتقارير الرسائل إذا كانت مفعلة لديك .* *في موبايلي .. تفعيل التقارير مجانية .. لذلك لاتقلق وفعلها مباشرة .*   *التطبيق  
:  
Cyntact* ** *السورس  
:  * *http://sinfuliphonerepo.com* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: إظهار صورة المتصل بجانب الإسم في دفتر جهات الإتصال* *شكراً للجلبريك على هذه المزايا الرائعة  *    *التطبيق  
:  
Recent/CallLog Delete* ** *السورس  
:  * *http://sinfuliphonerepo.com* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: إمكانية حذف اتصال معين من سجل الإتصالات الواردة أو الصادرة .* *التطبيق  
:  
Install0us* ** *السورس  
:  * *http://hackulo.us* *وظيفة التطبيق  
: أهم تطبيق على الإطلاق إذا كنت من مستخدمي البرامج المكركة* *فهذا التطبيق يتعامل مباشرة مع موقع AppTracker* *والذي يوفر لك برامج متجر أبل بشكل مجاني وقابلة للتحميل والتنصيب مباشرة !!* *كما يقوم بحفظ نسخة من البرنامج على جهازك ..* *البرنامج أكثر من روعة .. وتحديث البرامج مستمر  .. وتطوير البرنامج لايتوقف،،* *البرنامج متوافق على الآيباد ، وبإسلوب رائع جداً ..* *صورة من البرنامج على الآيباد :* **   *تطبيقات أخرى  مفيدة جداً :* *1)  
AttachmentSaver  
: لحفظ المرفقات من البريد الالكتروني ( شكراً جلبريك !! )* *2)  
Safari Download Manager  
: لتحميل الملفات أثناء التصفح في السفاري .* *3)  
Attachment=for mailto  
: إضافة مرفقات إلى البريد الالكتروني .. ( تخيل الآيفون بدون هذا !! )* *4)  
Adblock  
: برنامج يمنع النوافذ المنبثقة في المتصفح سفاري .* *5)  
YourTube  
: لكي تتمكن من حفظ مقاطع الفيديو من اليوتيوب وتحميلها على الجهاز .* *أتمنى يكون نال إعجابكو و لا تنسوا الردود*

----------


## khaled_moon

شكراا ... برامج رائعة

----------


## aniso16-88

merci ce son des belle apps

----------


## riad bacha

ماشاء الله اخى الكريم  
موضوع رائع
لك كل احترامى  
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## mhidou200

موضوع رائع

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بارك الله فيك اخي على الشرح مميز 
و إن شاء الله يستفيد منه الجميع  
وفقك الله اخي

----------


## AMIR7

موضوع رائع

----------

